# A melody unfamiliar but amazing from Puccini's Edgar



## Fenestella (Oct 4, 2015)

I came across a brief excerpt from Puccini's _Edgar _ and found the melody strikingly beautiful (background music of the video): 



I'm not familiar with _Edgar_. 
Is the melody recurring in the opera? Is it the theme of any aria?


----------

